# Adria/ Renault Master Handbook



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All
I have an Adria I707 SG 2008 Model, I wonder if anyone can give me the part Number of the Renault Handbook that came with the Unit so I can order a replacement, I have no idea where I have put mine and I am wanting to check one or two things before setting off on Tour.

Ie Tyre pressures etc etc etc.

Les


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

It will be in the last place you saw it Saddletramp. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

colonel said:


> It will be in the last place you saw it Saddletramp. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha Ha, Nice one, I think that may be somewhere in Italy :lol: :lol:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Shame it's not a FIAT then Ha Ha :wink: :wink:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Which Renault Master have you? I have the 2.5 120BHP on 2006 would it be the same?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

colonel said:


> Shame it's not a FIAT then Ha Ha :wink: :wink:


Heh Heh, I may be cabbage looking, But I am not green, In some things yes but not that.



greenasthegrass said:


> Which Renault Master have you? I have the 2.5 120BHP on 2006 would it be the same?


Mine is the 2.5 150 bhp and I have not the faintest idea if they are the same :roll:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*dfg sg*

hi saddle tramp
yes the 120 and 150 are same engine just larger air intake and a tweaked ecu, we had our 120 ecu remapped so its the same bhp etc.

your local renault master main dealer should have a renault master book, even if yours is left hand drive like ours its the same-ours is in german.

what do you want to now?

tramp


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: dfg sg*



tramp said:


> hi saddle tramp
> yes the 120 and 150 are same engine just larger air intake and a tweaked ecu, we had our 120 ecu remapped so its the same bhp etc.
> 
> your local renault master main dealer should have a renault master book, even if yours is left hand drive like ours its the same-ours is in german.
> ...


Hi Thanks Tramp

Somewhere in the book should be a part No, That is what I want so that I can get a replacement mate please.

Les

Have been in contact with renault but for some unknown reason they are wanting the part No.


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,

There is a number under the bar code on the back of the handbook:
8200602484.

Not sure if this is what you want but I don't see anything else that looks likely.

Alec


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Alec, will give em a ring.


----------

